# Circa 1939



## News Feeder (Jun 18, 2010)

A remarkable film showing women Freemasons at the Masonic Temple in London congratulating Mrs Seton Challen on her enthronement as Grand Master at a reception in Mayfair… WOMEN FREEMANSONS Click the image to play the video. British Pathe historical archive. 












More...


----------

